# Looking ahead at those 100k fluid changes



## Gpw76 (May 15, 2016)

Hi all,

I just crossed 70k miles on the 335D and the car is doing great. It's still under the 6yr/100k maintenance plan so the dealer just did an oil change, along brake fluid flush/filter on it and the fuel filter change (I thought that I wouldn't be able to squeeze the fuel filter from them, but they did it).
6year mark is this December so I maybe able to get one more oil change out of them by then.
Since driving the car, I am averaging about 2500miles a month.

With that, I am looking at the other maintenance items that I can roughly do myself.
Mainly surrounding the "lifetime" fluid items (aka, the 100k miles ones) - the rear diff and trans. I am not waiting until 100k and want to knock these out.

Anyone have any experience on what name brand SAF-XO gear-oil would be appropriate for the rear end? Castro Syntec? I have a couple of quarts left of Amsoil's Severe-Duty 75w-90 from doing my Suburban's front/rear diffs but very unsure about using that in my 335D.

With the ZF trans, I am going to get the ZF branded fluid so that is covered - and just doing a drain/fill this time around.

Thanks all for any insight.

-g


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

I would change the Tran pan so that filter is changed. I could see drain and fill if it was 35,000-40,000 but at 70,000 I would recommend the filter. Checkout thectsc.com for the kit. Has dealer ever flushed the engine coolant? They should have. Likely that they flushed the brake fluid more than once.

I'd like to change my diff fluid too. I'm only at 47,000 miles though.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

Diff fluid is not difficult if you have a way of sucking out the old fluid through the fill hole (there is no drain plug). I'm getting too old to be under the car changing the trans fluid so I got the dealer to do it (yesterday). They really do not want to, but mine will. I had a choice of just a fluid exchange which is done through the cooler lines without dropping the pan for $422, or dropping and changing the pan for $1200. :banghead: Makes no sense, the pan is less then $200 and takes less time to pull then uncoupling the cooler lines. 

While the dealer I use is one of the better ones, once in a while the are just completely out of touch with the cost of less common repairs. They also wanted $1200 labor to change the shocks (I passed on that). I've done ALL of this myself in the past so I know exactly how hard or not something is to do.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Keith, I sure would like to learn this technique of cooler lines. This is good in terms of flushing out the torque converter. It holds lots of fluid in comparison to volume within pan. I would actually want to do the fluid, filter, and cooler line all in one shot. Other wise, the clean fluid is only ~50%. I have an aluminum pan (see picture) and only replace the filter and gasket. Fluid is pricey though ($20/L) as I use the proper ZF stuff.

Can you possibly snap a picture where the cooler lines were disconnected and pumped through? thanks


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

BB_cuda said:


> Can you possibly snap a picture where the cooler lines were disconnected and pumped through? thanks


Sorry, I was not there when this was done. But it seems as they only used 4 liters of fluid.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

That sounds odd. My pan fill (doing proper warm up process) took 5.5 L. Converter would be a bunch more. Perhaps cooler line method doesn't do anything with converter and I question how much fluid purge from pan happened. 

I have heard same 5.5L from those using OEM pan too.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

GWP,

I would recommend changing out the pan with integrated filter. There is also some type of rubber seal or grommet that should be replaced as well. I think it is a control cable penetration in the upper side.

The kit complete was about $270 including shipping and the labor by my local Indy (ex BMW Certified Mech) was about another $160 or so. He also did the diff fluid for about $100 more, so all in it was maybe $550 or so.

Took him about 2 hours in all and he had all the tools and equipment and lift.

My ATF was really dirty, looked like the engine oil, but no metal was found.

That was 100k and ZF recommends every 60k. BMW says lifetime because they don't want the liability of replacing fluid and then tranny problems often crop up afterwards and they get blamed for it. So they say?:dunno:


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Flyingman, it's called a mechatronic sleeve. I didn't change mine but I was in there early at 38,000 miles. I wanted to put the aluminum pan on.

New fluid is a light yellow/brown color. My 38k fluid came out a medium brown color. 

The plastic pan can start to distort from heat resulting in leakage.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

Flyingman said:


> I would recommend changing out the pan with integrated filter.


That's what I wanted the dealer to do but they quoted $1250 :dunno: They are usually very reasonable but sometimes for some random items they are just totally off the wall with their prices. For example they only charged me $120 to change the fuel filter (parts and labor).

I'm going to need brakes soon but I can still do that myself.


----------



## diesel fan123 (Nov 25, 2011)

My dealer refused my request to change the transmission oil & filter, said BMW claims the oil is permanent. Right.
There are no indys in central florida that I am aware of who could be trusted to do this.
I could change the oil pan/filter and fill it, but as I can't figure out how to get the oil out of the torque converter, not worth the effort/expense to do the pan and oil for the pan only.
So all I can do is sell the car before 100K arrives and the CPO expires.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Would a drive to Dallas, Georgia be prohibitive for you? A new business dealing in aftermarket parts for many TDI including 335d and X5 is there. Check out fixmyvw.com. The guy is named Andrew. There have to be other Indys within a few hours of you, I would think.


----------



## diesel fan123 (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm retiring in a month, (66) and selling most of my cars and motorcycles.
So not planning on keeping the 335d in any case, even though I really enjoy the car's performance.
Geezer Boy is going to be changing to the other end of the vehicular performance spectrum, clacking along in a Ford Powerstroke, towing a camper trailer all over North America.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

BB_cuda said:


> Would a drive to Dallas, Georgia be prohibitive for you? A new business dealing in aftermarket parts for many TDI including 335d and X5 is there. Check out fixmyvw.com. The guy is named Andrew. There have to be other Indys within a few hours of you, I would think.


WOW. Thank you very much. That may be worth a side trip someday!


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Anything to help the BMW diesel community. I'm not 100% sure Andrew does transmission service so only one way to find out. I DIY my trans. My thought is to do fluid changes often enough to take into account the fluid that isn't drained each time. I go 35,000-40,000 miles between fluid/filter changes be that the BMW or my Dodge Ram truck.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

I have searched for any corporate mention of a minimally invasive flush (machine) procedure to no avail. ALL mentions were by the makers of flush machines.


----------



## diesel fan123 (Nov 25, 2011)

I don't know if the torque converter has an inspection cover, so as to afford access to the lower part.
If so, the old school method might work.
In the 1960's, in order to drain the torque converter on the cars I drove back then, I drilled a 1/8" hole into the converter, next to one of the stampings where the sator fin was welded inside. 
Gulg, glug for a long time. Once the TC was empty, rotate by hand 20 degrees or so to stop the oil dripping. Clean w/ MEK, apply a tiny amount of sealant to an Aluminum "bilind" pop-rivet.
(Rivet that is closed on the internal end). POP, done. Fill & drive.


----------



## lancelot1959 (Aug 20, 2003)

Who is your BMW mechanic?? I'm interested in changing the tranny fluid and filters too, have 100,000+ on 335D


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

lancelot1959 said:


> Who is your BMW mechanic?? I'm interested in changing the tranny fluid and filters too, have 100,000+ on 335D


Lance,

He is in Davie, Fl. near Ft. Lauderdale. I've been to him twice so far, battery change and now the ATF and Rear Diff Fluid.

He has a mechanic that is diesel certified by BMW and he seemed to know a lot about them, but so far has not done any diesel work on my 335D.

The guys with diesel knowledge are far and few.:bawling:

http://www.daviemotors.com/


----------



## Gpw76 (May 15, 2016)

diesel fan123 said:


> I'm retiring in a month, (66) and selling most of my cars and motorcycles.
> 
> So not planning on keeping the 335d in any case, even though I really enjoy the car's performance.
> 
> Geezer Boy is going to be changing to the other end of the vehicular performance spectrum, clacking along in a Ford Powerstroke, towing a camper trailer all over North America.


Congrats on your retirement sir!


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

BB_cuda said:


> Flyingman, it's called a mechatronic sleeve. I didn't change mine but I was in there early at 38,000 miles. I wanted to put the aluminum pan on.
> 
> New fluid is a light yellow/brown color. My 38k fluid came out a medium brown color.
> 
> The plastic pan can start to distort from heat resulting in leakage.


??? I thought the 335D has an integrated filter/pan, not separate filter and pan cover. Don't know where you would get an aluminum pan cover which would need to be a combo filter/pan cover. Haven't heard any issues with leakage caused by warping/distorting as a result of heat on these. Seems to me just flushing without replacing the integrated filter is a waste of money and doesn't actually resolve any issues with potential particles floating around in the system, if that is the concern in flushing the fluid.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Imtjm, you are correct. OEM part for our cars is plastic pan with integral filter. I found a very rare part that came from a B7 Alpina that has same trans own shape as ours. Guy was selling it after selling his 335d. He never installed it. I bought it for $300 but it retails for ~$1500. I had to get the long fins machined to shorter height. My filter is same part that goes on E53 X5 trans. That vehicle has a steel trans pan. I wouldn't use that pan though as its capacity is 1 L less than our pan.


----------



## Gpw76 (May 15, 2016)

While the car was at the dealer getting the 'goodwill' work done, I had them do a rear diff fuild change and trans pan filter/fuild change. Diff was $152 and the trans was $520. Included in that $520 was 11 quarts of fluid, so I am presuming that they changed the fluid in the TC too? Regardless, $520 is a heck of a deal, as I was told that the service was usually north of $1k. They listed parts at $205 and labor at $315. Couldn't pass that up.


----------



## mefferso (Feb 26, 2014)

Gpw76 said:


> While the car was at the dealer getting the 'goodwill' work done, I had them do a rear diff fuild change and trans pan filter/fuild change. Diff was $152 and the trans was $520. Included in that $520 was 11 quarts of fluid, so I am presuming that they changed the fluid in the TC too? Regardless, $520 is a heck of a deal, as I was told that the service was usually north of $1k. They listed parts at $205 and labor at $315. Couldn't pass that up.


Wow that is a great deal. I don't live that far from you. What dealership?


----------



## Gpw76 (May 15, 2016)

mefferso said:


> Wow that is a great deal. I don't live that far from you. What dealership?


BMW of Mobile. It's the closest to me (currently - until the one in Dilberville finally opens).


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Gpw76 said:


> While the car was at the dealer getting the 'goodwill' work done, I had them do a rear diff fuild change and trans pan filter/fuild change. Diff was $152 and the trans was $520. Included in that $520 was 11 quarts of fluid, so I am presuming that they changed the fluid in the TC too? Regardless, $520 is a heck of a deal, as I was told that the service was usually north of $1k. They listed parts at $205 and labor at $315. Couldn't pass that up.


Interesting that the dealer touched the Tranny. Seems that is verboten by the BMW service centers.:tsk:


----------



## Gpw76 (May 15, 2016)

Flyingman said:


> Interesting that the dealer touched the Tranny. Seems that is verboten by the BMW service centers.:tsk:


Oh, they were hesitant for sure at first!


----------

